# A enter "X Halt Salute" - Hi guys!



## X Halt Salute (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello! My name is Kimberly! I'm not new to the world of online horse forums, but I am new here and looking for a new place to hang my hat. Hope I find it here!  

I live on the Lake Michigan shoreline with my fiance, 2 dogs, a tank full of fish and next door to an Eventing Barn where I am the Associate Trainer. 

I have been teaching/riding professionally for about 8 years, but have focusing on it full time for about 3 months....and loving every SECOND of it!!!

I ride/teach mostly Dressage, but have a background in Hunter/Jumpers as well. 

I own 2 horses; a semi-retired Trakehner x and my new prospect, a 5 year old TB gelding who I hope to take First Level by late summer. 

I'm excited to meet you all!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy, ma'am and enjoy the ride


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Kimberly  Sounds like you have tons of experience to share. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## X Halt Salute (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome! I'm so excited to get to know everyone!


----------

